# On Reflection



## DonaldG




----------



## DonaldG

Why not add some or your 'Reflections' photos...


----------



## Done_Fishin

Lovely Idea and some beautiful shots there Donald .. I always liked taking shots of things reflected in any manner that caught my attention .. great idea for a thread


----------



## zuluclayman

here's a couple of favourites of mine from Nelligen, on the Clyde River - south coast of NSW:


----------



## Dori1960

I have always loved reflection photos. Ever noticed that most reflection photos throw the rule of thirds out on the X axis? I tend to at any rate... :wink:

Beautiful shots you guys!


----------



## Acuta73

Some really cool shots so far!

Mine aren't as cool, but...here's a couple.


----------



## Dori1960

I really like the first one! It has an ethereal quality to it!


----------



## Done_Fishin

From my trip to England in August 2011

1.)










2.)










3.)










4.)










5.)


----------



## Dori1960

Wonderful reflections! You did a wonderful job! ray:


----------



## zuluclayman

some assorted reflections - 

first another one from Nelligen, the boat cutting the trees reflection










this one from Wallis Lake a couple of hours drive north from Newcastle










then just for fun evening sky reflections in my car window


----------



## Done_Fishin

Love the car!! and I am NOT a car person :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

Absolutely stunning pics everyone, really beautiful scenes ray:


----------



## greenbrucelee

nice pics everyone.


----------



## yustr




----------



## Done_Fishin

Don't you just hate it when someone shows a beautiful photo and you know the only way you'll ever be able to reach that standard is with a totally different camera ... one day (I hope) one day.


----------



## DonaldG

Done_Fishin said:


> Don't you just hate it when someone shows a beautiful photo and you know the only way you'll ever be able to reach that standard is with a totally different camera ... one day (I hope) one day.


You seem to be getting some cracking images out of our camera DF. You should be able to get similar results. It a matter of seeing a scene rather than just looking. 

We humans are used to wandering about with the instinct of watching out for dangers and looking at our 'normal' visions of every day life. As a photographer we must switch the brain over to observing for and comprehending a potential winning photograph. Look at every day objects and scenes with a new way. 

It is not necessary to spend huge amounts of lolly on DSLRs & a range lenses to be able to capture 99% of general scenes & images.

This is a classic 'looking out of the box' photo:








How often have we walked past a mirror or sheet of glass without really looking at it and through it. I am just as guilty of not seeing what should be an obviously unusual stunning shot.

Likewise look at ZCM's car reflections. Its magic! 

DF, your photography has improved no end since the begining of this forum. Keep 'em coming. You're doing OK!


----------



## WereBo

A beautiful monochrome pic yustr, stunning quality ray:




> As a photographer we must switch the brain over to observing for and comprehending a potential winning photograph. Look at every day objects and scenes with a new way.


And then kick ourselves for not having our cameras with us :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

WereBo said:


> A beautiful monochrome pic yustr, stunning quality ray:
> 
> 
> 
> And then kick ourselves for not having our cameras with us :grin:


So true!


----------



## zuluclayman

ha ha - I often drive around & see magic images that I would love to stop & capture but I don't think the drivers behind would appreciate the hold up while I grab my camera out of the back of the wagon and get set up - all in the middle of the road cos it's the best angle! :laugh:

often wished for a "digital eye" that could download images my eyes have seen - guess that's what keeps us going - the wish to capture that "magic moment" with the equipment we have and all its limitations :grin:

I second Donald's comment DF - your images keep getting better as you learn more about your camera and what YOU want from the image


----------



## Acuta73

Thank you, Donald! ray:

I thought about cropping it down to just the mirror frame + image, but I liked the fact the background was in the same focal plane as the other trucks.

What is "out of the box" for you is what I see every day. I took the image for exactly that reason. I am forever looking to see who/what is coming around and/or what I'm near to. I enjoyed showing people I know what it looks like to be a trucker! :laugh:

Pic was sitting safely parked in the lot at Inland Empire in Spokane, Washington while I waited (rather bored) to pick up 39,000 lbs of flour.



@Yustr- That image is borderline creepy. Make a great Halloween decoration! :grin:

Seriously, though. Very nice shot.


----------



## Acuta73

No reflection, just for reference. This is what I drive and what I was sitting in at the time.

48' Great Dane dual condenser cold van, Volvo fleet cab sleeper:


----------



## zuluclayman

a couple more - these from office blocks with all glass facias looking out over the harbour


----------



## sjb007

Some great shot all round! ray:

Here are a couple of mine from earlier this year, please excuse the framing!


----------



## WereBo

Beautiful pics sjb, especially with the cotton-wool clouds


----------



## DonaldG

Those 'window' reflections are neat! As are the horses by the water. (Be aware of sloping horizons.)

Nice shots.


----------



## Acuta73

Zulu- That first one is crazy. Looks like it should be on the wall in a modern art gallery. I love it.

sjb- Who doesn't like horses? Nice pictures!


----------



## Done_Fishin




----------



## WereBo

That's a lovely moody pic DF, the detail in the shadows are just right and the water reflections are spot-on ray:


----------



## Dori1960

DF that shot is awesome! I love the mood!! ray:


----------



## DonaldG

WOW! DF, you have just raised the bar. Congratulations on a superb photograph.


----------



## aparis99




----------



## DonaldG

Very nice Aparis. Welcome to the Photographer's Corner...

Do I detect a little HDR in #2?


----------



## aparis99

DonaldG said:


> Very nice Aparis. Welcome to the Photographer's Corner...
> 
> Do I detect a little HDR in #2?


Thanks and yep, just a tad


----------



## Dori1960

Aparis, very beautiful!!! :smile:


----------



## WereBo

Hi aparis and welcome :wave:

All 3 are stunning and then some, each in their own way ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Beautiful photos .. I agree with everyone above 










and converted to greyscale


----------



## WereBo

Interesting perspective DF, though is that woman in a green skirt in a 'conga-line'? :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

The mind "sees" what it wants to .. :laugh: it's a guy and a green back pack ..


----------



## WereBo

Ooops! - Although to my mind's-eye, it still looks like a skirt rather than a back-pack, even when cropped and enlarged :laugh:


----------



## aparis99

reflections at dusk by AParis99, on Flickr


IMG_1180 edit-2 by AParis99, on Flickr


----------



## WereBo

A beautiful Autumnal scene in #1, the splashes of red make a wonderful focal-point.

I love the way the sea has caught the sunset-colours, superb ray:


----------



## Dori1960

I love the reflection in the glasses!!! 

The Autumn shot is beautiful! Worthy of hanging on a wall!


----------



## Done_Fishin

I agree .. those shots are great!


----------



## DonaldG

One from last year


----------



## WereBo

That looks really peaceful and tranquil, a beautiful pic Donald







- It says 'France' even before I noticed the name on the bank :laugh:

I bet the peace and tranquillity is broken, when the gardener tries to mow the grass on the river-bank though..... :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

Thanks WB that one was in Chateaulin, Brittany. 

This one is the Denmark River, Denmark, Western Australia - Hope to be going there again next year sometime: 












Two from Foxcotte Lake, Andover, UK


----------



## WereBo

All three are beautiful but for some reason, the Denmark River pic just grabs my soul ray:


----------



## DonaldG

WereBo said:


> ... but for some reason, the Denmark River pic just grabs my soul ray:


Mine too. There is something ethereal about the area. We have some very happy memories. 

The bridge in the background is wooden and carries the main Southern highway that transits across Australia.. The river spills into William Bay. Worthy of a look on Google Earth - sneak a little to the west of Denmark township (about 10 - 15K) you will see another one of my photos. That is the farm house we occupy when we are in the area.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Beautiful Donald ... feel like going there right now to relax ...


----------



## Done_Fishin

Beautiful sunset last night after the days rain .. but since this is reflections ..... heres the remainder of the rain on the pathway

1.)










2.)










and since the sun was shining across the sea .. 

3.)










4.)










5.)

and here the light was reflecting off of the clouds over the distant mountains


----------



## DonaldG

... seeing as that are a couple of OT images, wink I will add one for WB's interest

This is the farmhouse we have when in residence in the Shire of Denmark, WA









The beach is about 100 metres just over the hill on the left


----------



## Done_Fishin

:laugh: .. at least one could see the light reflecting on the sea in mine :smile: .. OT ????? Over the top or ON THEME !! :smile:


----------



## DonaldG

I guess any photograph is a reflection of light. Object surfaces absorb some parts of the spectrum and reject (reflect) what is not absorbed.)

You are quite right DF, I humbly and grovellingly request that you acquiesce to my pleadings for clemency and crave your most gracious forgiveness for any perceived sleight against your most excellent and rightious reputation and that it will remain unsullied, notwithstanding this load of cod's wallop & tripe! :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin

:laugh: .. If you give you have to take .. so now it was my turn to be at the other end, whatever end that might be .. :laugh:

not keen on tripe normally but this tripe has a pleasant flavour ..

I'll add a photo here just for the sake of it being a thread about photo's :laugh:

Reflections of a house & sky in the water that had collected on cobblestones in the old part of Athens called Plaka (just below the Acropolis)


----------



## WereBo

Superb pics both, I really like that puddle-reflection #2, lovely rich textures with the smooth water, leaf-litter and the stonework; excellent ray:


----------



## DonaldG

I 'see' a guitar in those pictures. Nice ones.


----------



## DonaldG

A few more replections. My apologies if these have been seen before:


----------



## zuluclayman

wow - so many good pics

DF: you have made some superb captures of reflections - love no 2 of your pavement reflections after rain. :grin:
also like the three of the reflections on rain wet cobblestones

Donald: all good and, as usual beautifully crisp. Must get over to WA one day - have a friend who has just returned from there - she posted some beautiful wildflower pics from the SW area of WA.


----------



## zuluclayman

here's one of the local Merewether Ocean Baths taken last year in the evening of a storm - lovely light. wasn't game to walk the edge as my balance was still off from the brain injury and I don't have a waterproof housing for my DSLR :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Well whatever your problem with your brain impairment it certainly doesn't seem to have affected your ability to appreciate a beautiful scene or capture it !!! 

ray: 

Another great shot zcm


----------



## Acuta73

OLD pics with an OLD digital point and shoot:

*Blue Mountains, NE Oregon*


----------



## WereBo

I gotta admit, the intense contrast adds a very good sinister edge to them - Lovely shots ray:


----------



## DonaldG

Those are my words too. +1


----------



## Done_Fishin

from a couple of weeks back ..


----------



## Done_Fishin




----------



## DonaldG

Reflections at Mevagissey Harbour, Cornwall, UK


----------



## WereBo

I don't know if it's just me but the most poignant thing in that 1st pic is the oil pollution on the water - The picture itself is 1st-class, with the colour of the boats and their reflections along with the framing and so on, it's just seeing that slick on the water surface in Cornwall - From the few times I've explored there, it's always appeared idyllically clean.

As to the 2nd pic, that's one of the few rare shots where colour is preferable to B&W (or sepia, in this instance) - There's a lot of info lost in the transformation i.e. the moss/lichen on the roofs of the buildings and the cloud detail. #3 is still a beautiful photo, but it's a totally different mood than #2.

I don't know whether that's intentional or not, but all 3 are striking, in their own individual way ray:


----------



## DonaldG

I was sorry to see the oil on the surface. Mevagissey is incredibly beautiful. Old Village with very narrow streets and steep hills etc. It is also a working fishing port. There are 3 'compound' harbours ; Outer middle & inner. The reflections were taken in the inner harbour where the fishing boats were.

While the following panorama is not in the 'reflection theme', it does show Mevagissey and the harbours from above the hills above.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I spent a week there with my Mother & immediate family a couple of years back, celebrating her 80th Birthday .. it certainly is an interesting place to visit and indeed very beautiful .. the house that my brother & sister rented was very close to the green in the panarama you posted .. you made a much better job of the photo than I could .. very nice Donald


----------



## DonaldG

Peaceful reflections:












Photo taken from the last horse drawn canal barge in England. It was so peaceful - all you could hear was the trickling of water under the barge bow & birds singing.

Location: Great Western Canal, Tiverton, Devon, England

EDIT: adding another barge image:










Now you know why a towpath is called a towpath!


----------



## WereBo

Beautiful photos recalling days long gone :sigh:

I was lucky enough to see some horse-drawn barges when my sister moved to Swindon, Wiltshire during the 70's. Mum, Dad and I went to visit for a long weekend, and one of our trips out was along the Kennet & Avon canal - Sadly, before my photography days.

I seem to recall the horse changing canal banks via an ingeniously designed bridge that allowed the horse to cross, without having to be unhitched from the barge.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Those were the days !! beautiful photos Donald and again you make it look so easy .. 

Werebo not sure how your Bridge would work unless there was a gap on both embankments where the tow rope would pass through and would have to allow the barge through too! Whichever way I think about it the rope has to go over the bridge with the horse requiring that someone somewhere would need to uncouple and rethread the rope .. maybe Donald remembers and has a photo somewhere :smile:


----------



## WereBo

As I half-remember, there was a 'single-turn spiral ramp' on both sides, the tow-rope passed over the 'hand-rail' somehow, letting it stay hitched all the time.

AHAAH!!! I just had a quick Google and found they're called 'Turnover' or 'Roving' bridges. There's a picture of a very simple design *here*, on the 'Shropshire Union Canal'


----------



## Done_Fishin

split footbridge more likely from what you just linked to .. a gap in the centre of the bridge to allow the rope to pass through. The bridges you referred to were designed to impede the rope from snagging



> Canal Turnover or Roving bridges and split footbridges.
> 
> Sometimes the towpath had to move from one side of the canal to the other. *Turnover or roving bridges allowed the towing horse to cross the canal without the tow line getting caught up in the bridge.* The smooth curves of these bridges often make them most attractive structures, as the bridge on the Shropshire Union Canal on the left. *Split bridges were used around locks to enable the towing line to pass through the bridge when the towpath did not go under the bridge*, as on the right on the Staffordshire & Worcestershire Canal.


Very interesting stuff though and as has been said before , it's amazing ho much photography helps one to dig up all sorts of interesting information :wave: .. 

Never would have thought of having gap in a bridge though .. thought the structural strength was in the fact that the bridge was anchored at both sides, a cut through the centre would require a whole different method of construction and thinking ..


----------



## DonaldG

You are dead right DF, it is amaizing what you learn when something obscure triggers off a Google search!

This is from the Kennet & Avon Canal - I have spent many a happy week taking a longboat up & down this canal.

Tha Dundas Arms...


----------



## DonaldG

A change of scene..

Albany, Western Australia


----------



## WereBo

Oddly, the 1st thing I noticed while looking at the enlarged view, was what appeared to be a bird-box on the water's edge amidships, until I noticed the floodlights at the stern and bow :laugh: - Do you know what ship that is Donald?


----------



## zuluclayman

It is a replica of the brig Amity - a ship carrying passengers to the early settlement of Fremantle


----------



## WereBo

Aahhh, thanks Zulu


----------



## Technodean




----------



## WereBo

Hi Technodean :wave:

3 superb photos but #2 is superbly superb, That one made me look 3 times, just to make sure I was actually seeing what I was looking at :grin:


----------



## Technodean

Thank you WereBo, If you look at the second for a forth time then you might notice that the photo is upside down.


----------



## WereBo

Oh yes, so it is :grin: It's a great pic the right way up, but it's superb when upside-down ray:


----------



## yustr




----------



## WereBo

A wonderful pic yustr, very well framed to get the bridges aligned like that


----------



## DonaldG

WOW! That is a beauty Yustr.

Rule of thirds...tick
well balanced exposure...tick
foreground interest... tick
Sharp... tick
etc... tick

Oh, by the way, I like it!


----------

